# Geauga lake catfish



## StudentOfNature (Apr 22, 2013)

Got a buddy that wants yo get back into tight-lining for cat and was wondering if anyone has had any luck on the aurora side of geauga lake along 43.

Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

There is great fishing there if you know someone who lives on the road that runs along the lake off of 43. There are 2 security patrolman 24 hours a day 7 days a week that patrol the park property. The lake is not open to the public. The only people who have permission are those families that live on the lake. I have 2 friends who were arrested for fishing the lake without permission. The park is owned by cedar fair, owners of cedar point, and they don't mess around. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StudentOfNature (Apr 22, 2013)

My buddy that I'm talking about is a homeowner and has a key to the property. Is it great fishing all around or specifically great catfishing?

Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There has to be some huge fish in there. As a kid looking at that water from the rail was 1,000Xs better than geauga lake.


----------



## StudentOfNature (Apr 22, 2013)

What do you mean better than geauga lake? I'm talking about geauga lake.

Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dryfly (Jul 10, 2010)

StudentOfNature said:


> What do you mean better than geauga lake? I'm talking about geauga lake.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I think he meant looking at all the fish in the water was better then going on rides at the park.


----------



## StudentOfNature (Apr 22, 2013)

Ahhhh that makes sense, I wasn't comprehending that properly, thanks.

Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Exactly! Geauga lake park sucked. Watching fish in the pond is all that I ever wanted to do there.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

ahh. that lake brings back memories. I fished that lake 25-30 years ago. back when both parks were up and running. you could fish in between them. caught many bass over 6-7 lbs. there was 4 of us fishing crappies and caught 76 one day and 77 the next day. once saw a guy shoot a carp with a bow it had to about 4 feet long. my buddy and I made friends with a maintenance worker from sea world in the off-season. he lets us fish in sea world off the docks...AMAZING BASS!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Worked as a painting contractor at sea world about 25 years ago. While painting the deck overlooking the lake at the pearl divers exhibit, I was blown away by the size of bass and carp cruising along and under the deck. Was told by a foreman that the lake was heavily contaminated by detergents and degreasers used by both parks. I also remember sneaking a hook and some line in to geauga lake, 40 years or so ago, for my grandfathers yearly company picnics, and catching some huge gills from the pavilion on the lake.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow! I forgot about the bluegills. Some of them had to be about 12-14 inches! Thinking back I once used a live field mouse that I caught and caught about a 5# bass. That place was like a fishing show on tv...willows hanging over the water and the lilly pads were insane. Those were some goooood times.


----------



## fishinglife1 (Apr 21, 2014)

The bass in that lake are huge. If you have permission; then go for it.


----------



## StudentOfNature (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the Great Info guys. But does anybody know anything about the catfish first hand?

Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I did catch one catfish....20 plus years ago there....about 22 inches on rubber worm. I fished that lake a lot and knew a lot of people that fished it too. not many if any at all ever talked about catfish...it's a bass lake.


----------

